# Alkan Inspired Piano Pieces



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey gang,

It has been a long time since I have been on these forums, things got busy in college for me so I neglected my TC time and composing time.

But I am back with two pieces I wanted to share: One a study another a prelude. They were inspired by Alkan's works. Hope you enjoy them, I haven't had time to work on playing them yet, but I am nearly done the scores for both of them, so if someone wants to have a go thats cool with me.

Etude 1 - Emajor
Study based on rolling chords, in both hands, and grace notes.

__
https://soundcloud.com/sapphire-1%2Fetude-1-roll-emajor

Prelude - Cminor

__
https://soundcloud.com/sapphire-1%2Fprelude-cminor

Feedback would be great as usual, I think I have come a long way since my first postings of pieces on these forums.

Enjoy.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

no feedback at all? nothing to critique or advise?


----------

